# Buying Used Kayak Trailer



## Aggie01 (Sep 29, 2013)

Have option to purchase Malone 2 Carrier Kayak Trailer about a year old with spare tire for $750.00. Have to drive 2 hours to pick up. 
Good Deal? 
Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

Malone trailers are overrated if you ask me. Buy yourself a used jet ski trailer, bolt 2-3in PVC pipes along the bunks and you have a perfect kayak trailer. Much cheaper and probly won't have to drive anywhere... Done it 4 times already.


----------



## Aggie01 (Sep 29, 2013)

Bigkidneys said:


> Malone trailers are overrated if you ask me. Buy yourself a used jet ski trailer, bolt 2-3in PVC pipes along the bunks and you have a perfect kayak trailer. Much cheaper and probly won't have to drive anywhere... Done it 4 times already.


Can you rig these jetski trailers to haul 4 kayaks? The ones I have seen on Criagslist are selling at $300-$400.00 and seem like can only haul one or two kayaks.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Check this one out

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f77/single-trailer-sale-378442


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Aggie01 said:


> Can you rig these jetski trailers to haul 4 kayaks? The ones I have seen on Criagslist are selling at $300-$400.00 and seem like can only haul one or two kayaks.


Ever seen a canoe trailer, or a rental place with many yaks on them, yes you can.


----------



## Aggie01 (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Aggie01 (Sep 29, 2013)

Could Purchase Malone Cross Bar Kit and attach to this trailer as well along with 78" crossbar.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

aggie01 said:


> can you rig these jetski trailers to haul 4 kayaks?


----------



## Aggie01 (Sep 29, 2013)

Thank you again


----------

